# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  زیر 10000 در دو ماه باقی مانده

## Pouyadiogen

سلام به کنکوریای عزیز
یه سوالی داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدین
از الان تا کنکور حدود دو ماه فرصت باقی مونده
یکی این که امتحانای خردادو چیکار کنم که کنکورو هم برسونم صفر صفر نیستم ولی ناقص خوندم کتابارو
و اینکه میخواستم بدونم با روزی 8 ساعت از الان جمع بندی کنم و سریع بخونم و تستای کنکور چند سال قبلو تمرین کنم آیا میتونم رتبه زیر 10000 بیارم ؟
خودم میخوام هوشبری بخونم زیر 10000 فکر کنم کافی باشه برای هوشبری
فقط میخوام بدونم تو این فرصت باقی مونده میشه زیر 10000 آورد با روزی 8 ساعت یا نه
لطفا کمک کنید خیلی ممنون

----------


## Healer

سلام دادا حالت خوبه جانم؟
مردم از صفر شروع کردن رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ میخوان و میگن حتما بهش میرسم اما تو که ناقص خوندی به زیر ۱۰۰۰۰ مطمین نیستی؟
اول فک کردم ۱۰۰۰ نوشتی بعد دیدم صفراش زیاده برو درستو بخون هدفتم زیر ۵۰۰۰باشه 
ساعت مطالعتو تونستی به ۱۰ساعت برسونی بهتره هرچند اگه ۸ساع مطالعت با کیفیت باشه به اندازه ۱۴ساعت میتونی ازش بهره ببری
خوش باشی

----------


## Mr Sky

*اگه معدلت بالای 19 باشه و روزی 14 ساعت بخونی شاید بشه*

----------


## chris300

تو این دو ماه باقی مونده که نزدیک به یه ماهش امتحاناته میمونه یه ماه که اونم بعید میدونم کار خاصی بشه کرد

----------


## hanjera

معدل کتبیت چنده؟ سوم دبیرستان  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

معدل مثبت میشه...واینکه ب گفته دوستان توجه نکن بخون میشی...

----------


## ََARMAN

بستگی به آدمش داره  همه اگه بگن میشه که بدرد نمیخوره

----------


## Hello

چرا که نشه ببین تو اصلا به کسایی که میگن نمیشه توجه نکن 
هر چیزی ممکنه اگه واقعا بخوای و اگه قرار بود انسان به حرفای دیگران که فقط بلدن بگن امکان نداره گوش بده الان اینجا نبود 
ما این همه پيشرفتو مدیون انجام دادن کارهای غيرممکنيم 
پس تنها چیزی که لازم داری ایمان،امید،انگیزه،تلاش و باور هستش و وقتی خودتو باور داشته باشی دیگه احتیاجی نداری دیگران باورت داشته باشن 
پس الان پاشو برو با ساعت مطالعه ی 10_12 ساعت شروع کن به درس خوندن و طوری برای امتحانات آماده شو که همزمان برا کنکورم آمادگی پیدا کنی 
و الان که اینو می نویسم تا کنکور 
0.2سال،2.5 ماه،11هفته،76.7 روز ،1840 ساعت،110411 دقیقه تا کنکور مونده 
یعنی واقعا نمیشه تو این 1840 ساعت باقی مونده کاری کرد؟ 
حالا بلند شو و با قاطعیت شروع به خوندن کن

----------


## m a h s a

وقتتو تلف نکن 
نمیشه...
برو حالشو ببر  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> وقتتو تلف نکن 
> نمیشه...
> برو حالشو ببر


شما دیگه خیلی روراستی.خوب امید میدیا :Yahoo (94):

----------


## asalshah

> سلام به کنکوریای عزیز
> یه سوالی داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدین
> از الان تا کنکور حدود دو ماه فرصت باقی مونده
> یکی این که امتحانای خردادو چیکار کنم که کنکورو هم برسونم صفر صفر نیستم ولی ناقص خوندم کتابارو
> و اینکه میخواستم بدونم با روزی 8 ساعت از الان جمع بندی کنم و سریع بخونم و تستای کنکور چند سال قبلو تمرین کنم آیا میتونم رتبه زیر 10000 بیارم ؟
> خودم میخوام هوشبری بخونم زیر 10000 فکر کنم کافی باشه برای هوشبری
> فقط میخوام بدونم تو این فرصت باقی مونده میشه زیر 10000 آورد با روزی 8 ساعت یا نه
> لطفا کمک کنید خیلی ممنون


چرا نمیتونیییییی؟؟؟اتفاقا اگه عزمت رو جزم کردی از اینی که گفتی رتبت عااالی میشه..............فقط یه سوال هوشبری بازارکارش خوبه؟چندساله؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش برو هوش بری من جراحی بینی دارم هوش منو ببیر...درکل مزاح بود اما بخدا بخدا بخدا بخدا مبتونی زیر 3000 هم بشی

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام به کنکوریای عزیز
> یه سوالی داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدین
> از الان تا کنکور حدود دو ماه فرصت باقی مونده
> یکی این که امتحانای خردادو چیکار کنم که کنکورو هم برسونم صفر صفر نیستم ولی ناقص خوندم کتابارو
> و اینکه میخواستم بدونم با روزی 8 ساعت از الان جمع بندی کنم و سریع بخونم و تستای کنکور چند سال قبلو تمرین کنم آیا میتونم رتبه زیر 10000 بیارم ؟
> خودم میخوام هوشبری بخونم زیر 10000 فکر کنم کافی باشه برای هوشبری
> فقط میخوام بدونم تو این فرصت باقی مونده میشه زیر 10000 آورد با روزی 8 ساعت یا نه
> لطفا کمک کنید خیلی ممنون


مـــــــــــــــــی تونـــــــــی........... مـــــــــــــــــی تونـــــــــی.........  مـــــــــــــــــی تونـــــــــی

----------


## Poorya.Mo

سلام میشه

روزی 12 ساعت بخون از 7 - 8 صبخ

تستم زیاد کار کن

----------


## KowsarDDC

*چرا نشه؟؟؟؟ به قول یکی از دوستان زیر پنج هزار هم میتونی بیاری با یه تلاش مناسب





*@ah.at* همون قضیه اون سریه ها*

----------


## _7challenger6_

اولا که گفت زیر ۱۰۰۰۰ نگفت زیر ۱۰۰۰ که اینجوری ناامیدش میکنید
بزرگترین گناه ناامید شدنه وبزرگتر از آن ناامید کردن.
میانگین عمومی 45 میانگین اختصاصی 20-25 هوشبری میاری بس به اینکه کدوم شهر وکدوم یه ذره درصدها تفاوت داره
آدمی را امید نیست به خیر کسان ......خیر نمیرسانی شر مرسان

----------


## MeysAM1999

*میشه!اما به شرط اینکه پشتکار داشته باشین و با کیفیت بخونین
ضمنا معدل سال سوم دبیرستانتون هم خوب باشه*

----------


## hanjera

اگه تاثیر مستقیم بمونه، معدل کتبیت باس خوب باشه!
اگه باور نداری برو سایت تخمین رتبه ی گزینه دو..تخمین رتبه میده با اثر سوابق  :Yahoo (21): 
نمیدونم چقدر درست هست اسکریپتش .اما من اکثرشونو زدم رتبه ی های دوستانمو با سوابق تحصیلی همون رنج رو اورد که سنجش داده بود شده بودن  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## paria_7

اولا که شما اگه اونقد هدفت واست مهمه و میخوایش نباید با میشه یا نمیشه بقیه امیدوار یا نا امید شی، تا آخرین لحظه تلاشتو بکن‌. خدا حواسش هست‌  :Yahoo (1):  البته اگه دوس داری اینو بشنوی که میشه شما تلاش کن بهترشم امکان پذیره. فقط مباحثو با دقت انتخاب کن.

----------


## storm001

> سلام به کنکوریای عزیز
> یه سوالی داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدین
> از الان تا کنکور حدود دو ماه فرصت باقی مونده
> یکی این که امتحانای خردادو چیکار کنم که کنکورو هم برسونم صفر صفر نیستم ولی ناقص خوندم کتابارو
> و اینکه میخواستم بدونم با روزی 8 ساعت از الان جمع بندی کنم و سریع بخونم و تستای کنکور چند سال قبلو تمرین کنم آیا میتونم رتبه زیر 10000 بیارم ؟
> خودم میخوام هوشبری بخونم زیر 10000 فکر کنم کافی باشه برای هوشبری
> فقط میخوام بدونم تو این فرصت باقی مونده میشه زیر 10000 آورد با روزی 8 ساعت یا نه
> لطفا کمک کنید خیلی ممنون


سلام
داداش اگه این اولین و آخرین تایپکی باشه که در این باره  می نویسی، بله!چون اگه بخوای هر روز بپرسی و چکنم چکنم کنی راحت بهت بگم، نه!
با رتبه پائین تر از 10000 هم قبولی داشته 
خوب اولین کاری که می کنی همین الان می ری برای درس و برنامه ریزی
اگر نیاز به حذف فصول داری بعضی دروس را می تونی تا 30 درصد حذف کنی که می تونی در این رابطه با دوستان مشورت کنی
چون هنوز وقت دارید تا امتحانات خرداد،برنامتون را 2 قسمت کنید دروس پایه و دروس امتحانی خرداد 
فقط سعی کن امتحانات خرداد را  طوری بخونی که برای کنکور هم آمادگی ایجاد کنی
در ادامه هم امید،توکل،تلاش،تلاش و تلاش
یه کار مهم دیگه که می کنی اون ذهنت را تخلیه می کنی از افکار منفی....تمرکز فقط روی اجرای برنامه :Yahoo (5):

----------


## raha..

سلام
اگ بخای مطمئنا میشه
نهایتا اگ امتحاناتت خیلی مزاحم بودن خیلی براشونوقت نذار به قول ی بنده خدا امتحاناتو میتونی شهریور بدی اما کنکور باید 1 سال صبر کنی
هرچند تو دندان و دارو و... نمیخای
پس 100% با تلاش بالا میتونی موفق بشی

----------


## saj8jad

زیر 10000  :Yahoo (21): 

ملت واسه زیر 500 میخونن شما میگی زیر 10000  :Yahoo (1): 

با برنامه بخونی به هدفت میرسی  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع)  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

بله میتونی...
به شرطی که حساب شده جلو بری و این مدتو از دست ندی...
از کوچک ترین زمان هات استفاده کنی و نقاط قوت خودتو پیدا کنی و روی اونا زوم کنی چون الان وقت این نیست که بخوای مطالبی که طی سال نخوندی رو یک دفعه بخونی...توی زیاد خوندن وسواس نداشته باش...کافی بخون و خیلی خوب بخون...
مدیریت کن...منابعو-بودجه بندی هارو و...مثلا شما بهتره بیای اول شیمی دوم رو بخونی و خوب جمع کنی خیالت از 20درصدت راحت شه و بعد بری سراغ فصل هایی مثل پیش1-استو-الکترو و...
تو درس های دیگه هم به همین شکل...
بعضی ها فکر میکنن حالا که فرصت خوبی دارن بهتره همه مطالبو سریع بخونن بره...ولی اشتباهه...کنکور فقط خوندن نیست که مثل شب امتحانی بخوای دو روز پشت هم یه درس بخونی...همه چیز به تسلط و تکراره...

شاید از اینجا نگاه درصد ها کنی  پیش خودت بگی 30زدن زیست یا 20زدن فیزیک که کاری نداره...ولی وقتی سر جلسه بری متوجه میشی که همین درصد30زیست کلی تست هست و تسلط خوبی میخواد...پس از هر لحظه ای که میتونی نهایت استفاده رو ببر و به  امید اینکه 70-80روز  مونده و میخونم نشین...فرض کن همین فردا کنکور داری...بهترین خودتو نشون بده...

----------


## Ultra

بعضی از دوستان عزیزی که اینجا میگن 14 ساعت بخون و ...از این قبیل حرف ها
جالبه خودشون 24 ساعته آنلاین هستن 
فقط هم در حال مشاوره دادن و معرفی کتاب به دیگران
قضیه اینجا جالب میشه که خودشون از پس خودشون برنمیان 
میان اینجا واسه بقیه راهکار میدن

نکنید عزیزان من نکنید

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ultra


بعضی از دوستان عزیزی که اینجا میگن 14 ساعت بخون و ...از این قبیل حرف ها
جالبه خودشون 24 ساعته آنلاین هستن 
فقط هم در حال مشاوره دادن و معرفی کتاب به دیگران
قضیه اینجا جالب میشه که خودشون از پس خودشون برنمیان 
میان اینجا واسه بقیه راهکار میدن

نکنید عزیزان من نکنید


منو نمیگه;-)*

----------


## Ultra

> *
> منو نمیگه;-)*


من با خیلی ها بودم
و شخص خاصی رو نگفتم

چرا به خودت میگیری

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ultra


من با خیلی ها بودم
و شخص خاصی رو نگفتم

چرا به خودت میگیری


به خودم نگرفتم که.....امسال واقعا وضعیتم این بود....*

----------


## mpaarshin

میونی زیر 5000 بیاری تو این مدت اگر معدلت 19 به بالاست کنکور اونقدرا هم سخت نیست البته فقط زیست ولی بقیه رو میشه واقعا رسوند

----------


## Healer

> بعضی از دوستان عزیزی که اینجا میگن 14 ساعت بخون و ...از این قبیل حرف ها
> جالبه خودشون 24 ساعته آنلاین هستن 
> فقط هم در حال مشاوره دادن و معرفی کتاب به دیگران
> قضیه اینجا جالب میشه که خودشون از پس خودشون برنمیان 
> میان اینجا واسه بقیه راهکار میدن
> 
> نکنید عزیزان من نکنید


آخه چه ربطی داره؟
من کلا تو مدرسه به خیلیا مشاوره میدم مثلا دوستم اومده باهاش سه دقیقه حرف زدم در حد پنچ جمله چند روز بعد با پدرش اومده ازم تشکر کرده که از وقتی باهام حرف زدی عین خر دارم میخونم و امیدوارم از اون موقعم قلم شده ده نفر اول
اما این حرفا رو خودم تاثیر نداره!!!

----------


## Ultra

> آخه چه ربطی داره؟
> من کلا تو مدرسه به خیلیا مشاوره میدم مثلا دوستم اومده باهاش سه دقیقه حرف زدم در حد پنچ جمله چند روز بعد با پدرش اومده ازم تشکر کرده که از وقتی باهام حرف زدی عین خر دارم میخونم و امیدوارم از اون موقعم قلم شده ده نفر اول
> اما این حرفا رو خودم تاثیر نداره!!!


قصد جسارت نبود اما بعضی ها اینجا بدون هیچ تجربه و اطلاعی 
مشاوره غلط میدن به کنکوری های ساده و بی اطلاع از بعضی مسائل
باعث میشه به جای پیشرفت بیشتر نزول کنن
خیلیارو دیدم که سر این مسائل به مشکل خوردن

----------


## Taha19

من همه ی درسارو به جز ریاضی و فیزیک تموم کردم  که مهارت ممحاسبات ریاضی و فیزیکو ندارم به همین دلیل البته 2 درس زیست مبمونم تا تموم شه ...منم با اینکه 70درصد مطالب رو تموم کرد به زیر ده هزار فکر میکنم ایشونم که تازه شروع کرده به زیر ده هزار فک میکنه .........به نظزتون دوستان من میتونم زیر 5هزار شم البته با درصدای کم ریاضی و فیزیک ....میتونم ؟؟؟
اینو هم بگم که درصد زیستم تو سنجش میانگین 60 هسش و شیمی هم فعلا میانگین 40 هست عمومی ها هم ب غیر عربی بالای 50 هسن 
به نظرتون من بعد خوب جمع کردن میتونم زیر 5هزار بیارم؟ :Yahoo (112):

----------


## BacheMosbat

> اولا که گفت زیر ۱۰۰۰۰ نگفت زیر ۱۰۰۰ که اینجوری ناامیدش میکنید
> بزرگترین گناه ناامید شدنه وبزرگتر از آن ناامید کردن.
> میانگین عمومی 45 میانگین اختصاصی 20-25 هوشبری میاری بس به اینکه کدوم شهر وکدوم یه ذره درصدها تفاوت داره
> آدمی را امید نیست به خیر کسان ......خیر نمیرسانی شر مرسان



بابا ایول به روحیش ما از اول سال تو کف ده هزاریم  :Yahoo (21):  

به قول سرهنگ علیفرد که هی میگه از برکت دفاع خطی این تیم گل خورد


منم از برکت ریاضی فیزیک به ده هزار هم نمیرسم :/

----------


## _AHMADreza_



----------


## _7challenger6_

> بابا ایول به روحیش ما از اول سال تو کف ده هزاریم  
> 
> به قول سرهنگ علیفرد که هی میگه از برکت دفاع خطی این تیم گل خورد
> 
> 
> منم از برکت ریاضی فیزیک به ده هزار هم نمیرسم :/


اولا که تو تجربی زیست وشیمی مهمتر از ریاضی فیزیکن .ما نفهمیدیم کنکور داری یا امتحان نهایی . درهر صورت پ.خ بده ببینم دردت چیه . مشکل منابع داری از انقلاب بگیرم برات بفرستم البته میدونم مشکل از کجاست مشکل خودتی .من آدمت میکنم .میگم چطوره اسم امضاتو بذاری با​امید

----------


## mahsa100

البته که میشه
حتی برای کسانی که صفر هستند هم اگه از الان جدی شروع کنند و تمام فکرشون ذو متمرکز کنکور کنند میشه 
کسانی بودند که تو این مدت باقی مونده پزشکی قبول شدند 
باور کن میشه 
مباحث مهم و پرسوال هر درس رو بخون و تستت های سراسری اش رو بزن 
اصلا هم به نتیجه فکر نکن 
فقط بخون 
موفق میشی حتما

----------


## BacheMosbat

> اولا که تو تجربی زیست وشیمی مهمتر از ریاضی فیزیکن .ما نفهمیدیم کنکور داری یا امتحان نهایی . درهر صورت پ.خ بده ببینم دردت چیه . مشکل منابع داری از انقلاب بگیرم برات بفرستم البته میدونم مشکل از کجاست مشکل خودتی .من آدمت میکنم .میگم چطوره اسم امضاتو بذاری با​امید


یا خدا چه خشن :/
باشه یه پ خ میدم فقط منو نزنی

نه نه نمینویسم با امید اخرش n هزار میشم ابروم میره خخخ
 اگه بین 10 تا 20 هزاز بشم اینجا شیرینی پخش میکنم  :Yahoo (4): 

از برکت ریاضی - فیزیک  :Yahoo (21):  ریاضی فیزیک ناجور تر از ان چیزی است که تصور میکنی

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 53464

----------


## KowsarDDC

> فایل پیوست 53464


منطقه سه این؟؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

سفید تحویل بده زیر 10000 میشی  :Yahoo (1): 
و من الله توفیق ...  :Y (598):

----------


## hamed_habibi

بله

----------

